# Drucker Empfehlung



## rabit (19. Januar 2010)

Hallo.
Ich weis Drucker ist so ein leidiges Thema bestimmt bisher 5 Drucker verbraucht bis heute.
Naja.
Also ich suche einen Drucker hauptsächlich für zuhause.
Bewerbungen und Fotodruck(gute Qualli)
Der Drucker sollte eine gesunde Mischung zwischen flott, gute Druckqualität, und Folgekosten (Tinte etc) solten für normalsterbliche gedacht sein.
Habt ihr da Empfehlungen womit ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht habt?
<also Lexmark und Canon sind mir ehrlichgesagt nicht würdig da die schnell die Druckqualität verlieren.


----------



## Gast XXXX (19. Januar 2010)

Hier mal ein Test der Stiftung Warentest. KLICK

Also deine Meinung über Lexmark kann ich ja bestätigen, aber Canon benutze ich selber (Pixma iP3300) selbst nach einem Jahr kann ich keinen auffälligen Verlust der Druckqualität bemerken.


----------



## rabit (20. Januar 2010)

Hey thx.
Ich werde glaube ich, einen Hp testen.
Haben die, die Druckköpfe am Drucker oder an der Tintenpatrone?


----------



## Gast XXXX (20. Januar 2010)

Du stellst fragen.  Hab doch einen Canon! Nein sorry, aber diese Auskunft muss ich dir erstmal schuldig bleiben.  Aber in ner 3/4 Stunde kommt mein Vater zu mir der hat einen.
( Ich hoffe ich kann ihm das richtig erklären was ich wissen will, er ist halt nur PC-Nutzer.)

Edit: Hab da noch ein Link für dich, bessere Gliederung nach Anwendungsklassen. Druckerchannel.de Bestenliste


----------



## rabit (20. Januar 2010)

Hey das ist nett.
Aber wie ich sehe hat im moment echt HP die Nase vorne.


----------



## Gast XXXX (20. Januar 2010)

Da haste recht, hab eben mal ältere Geräte miteinblenden gemacht, da ist meiner in der Mittelklasse auf Platz 3 und da hat aber dann Canon wieder die Nase vorn, zumindest in der Mittel- und Oberklasse.  Naja alt heißt ja auch nicht immer schlecht.


----------



## rabit (20. Januar 2010)

Ich habe hier auch einen 2 Jahre alten Canon Ip2500 stehen druckt auch aber ich habe gemerkt, das er beim drucken von Texturen eines gebürsteten Metalplatte ein wenig schwächelt.
Ich Habe wo anders mal einen HB und auch Canon Oberklasse Drucker gesehen da haste bei dem Ausdruck gedacht auf dem Papier klebt ein Stück Metal.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (20. Januar 2010)

wieviel willst denn ausgeben??

du könntes dir einen günstigen *Laserdrucker von Brother *kaufen (*ab 80€* etwa), der druckt zuverlässig gut und schnell. ein Toner für 12.000Seiten kostet 70€. Da kommt man dann seeeehr lange mit hin. Es gibt auch andere Laserdrucker, aber nur der Brother bietet den Toner (Trommel) für 12.000seiten. Einziger Nachteil: Lautstärke, was bei mir nicht so wild ist.

dann könntest du dir noch nen 2 Multifunktionsdrucker für 50-100€ kaufen, z.B. Canon macht sehr gute!! Für gelegentliche Scans oder Kopien, oder eben das ein oder andere Foto!


----------



## Gast XXXX (20. Januar 2010)

@ rabit

Logisch du kannst ja keinen Einsteigerdrucker mit höherwertigen Produkten vergleichen, immerhin ist ein VW Lupo ja auch kein VW Passat. 

Edit: So hab meinen Vater gefragt der Druckkopf ist am Drucker.


----------



## rabit (20. Januar 2010)

Hey Kai!
Laserdrucker habe ich auch in Erwägung gezogen ringe grad mit mir, hab eben mal ein wenig rumgeschaut. 12000 Seiten sind ne Menge.
Aber wenn dann sollte es ein Farblaser sein. Meine Frau erschlägt mich wenn ich noch mehr Equipment hier stehen habe. Nur ich weis nicht ob sich eben dieser Farblaser rechnet und auch 12000 oder mehr drucken kan vor allem gute Qualli.
@ConNerVos
Ne ist klar aber bis heute waren meine Druckansprüche auch mit den Einsteigerklassen gut bedient.
Aber diese nervigen Patronentauschereien und das immer in der unpassenden Zeit, Wochenende oder nach Ladenschluss etc. Hier 20 da 30€ ausgeben gehen mir auf die Nerven.
Möchte einmal etwas mehr investieren dann erstmal für eine gewisse Zeit ruhe haben.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (24. Januar 2010)

also mit dem 12000 ist auch nur bei Brother und einigen wenigen anderen Modellen so. Standard ist etwa 2000Seiten pro Toner, was immer noch deutlich mehr ist als 200Seiten Patrone..

Also ich will für Dokumente nichts anderes als nen Laserdrucker..^^ 



> Meine Frau erschlägt mich


 mein Freundin tötet mich jedes mal mit ihrem Blick wenn ich ein neues Paket(Hardware) bekomme..^^ - was nicht selten ist.. 


Also ich würde dir ne Kombi aus diesen beiden Druckern empfehlen:

Für Fotos: Canon PIXMA iP4700 (3742B009AA) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Der macht wohl ganz gute Bilder und ist auch P/L ganz okay..!! Meine Freundin hat ähnliches Modell von Canon und ist auch sehr zufrieden -super Bilder, bedienfreundlich etc..!

Für Dokumente: Brother HL-2140 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland für diesen Drucker gibt es auch die 12000er Trommel   Mein Bruder hat ihn im Betrieb und der ist echt top!

Ich selbst habe diesen Samsung SCX-4300 in Betrieb. Drucken/Scannen/Kopieren und sieht schick aus..  Patrone fasst 2000-2500Seiten. Aber große Mengen drucke ich auch noch bei meinem Bruder.. -ist billiger, der bekommt die Patronen von Mami und Pappi..^^


Besten Gruß


----------



## rabit (25. Januar 2010)

Danke!
Der Samsung würde wenn dann von denen eher in Frage kommen weil mein Scanner von 1998 nur eine Auflösung von 300x300 hat und interpoliert 1200x1200 also echt schlechte Qualli.
Werde mich mal nach den S/W Laserdruckern umschauen am besten mit Netzwerkanschluss.
Mein Win 7 will nicht über den USB Port mit dem Printserver quatschen.
Was bezahlst Du für eine Tonerkartusche?


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (25. Januar 2010)

Den Original Toner gibts ab 40€/2000s. Bin mir aber nicht sicher. Bei den Patronen such ich jedes mal 1Std bis ich die richtige hab. Ich habe einen "kompatiblen" Toner gekauf, der noch etwas günstiger war. Aber wie gesagt, da muss man erstmal etwas suchen..^^


----------



## RosamundePilchner (11. März 2013)

Moin, hätte da doch jetzt auch mal ne Hardware Frage. Die Sache ist die, ich habe an sich in meiner Vergangenheit schon 2 Drucker geschrottet, woran es genau lag kann ich nie sagen, die haben einfach aufgehört zu drucken.
@ Gast XXXX leider kann ich mit dem Stiftungwarentest Bericht nicht viel anfangen, da stehen ja überhaupt keien Details.

Also für mich wäre in erster Linie wichtig, dass er:
1. ein langes Durchhaltevermögen hat
2. günstige Unterhaltungskosten
3. saubere Drücke abliefert

Geschwindigkeit ist mir nicht so wichtig. Ich habe mir den einen oder anderen Drucker Test angelesen, jedoch muss ich sagen, dass ich mit den Datenblättern nicht so viel anfangen kann. Habe leider nur ein Budget von maximal 60 Euronen. So ein Multifunktionsgerät, wie der BX305F würde mich reizen, gebraucht würde ich den sicher für nen günstigen Preis bekommen. Dennoch steht da, dass die Original Patronen teuer sind. Ist es denn möglich bei solch einem Drucker die Patronen nachzufüllen oder müssen das spezielle sein? ich hatte bisher immer Patronen vom original Hersteller.
Danke euch


----------

